# Gottafish Report-Red Hot Nights!



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I caught my first fish today on the 2 rod/reel combos that I received using my June 1st Place KBF Red Hot Nights gift certificate. I had tested them them out in non-fishy waters of where I now live in the Colliierville/Germantown, TN area, but I went to an undisclosed pond today to see if they worked on fish. I also wanted to make sure that I remembered how to catch bass after saltwater fishing exclusively in FL for 12 years. Here is what I chose:

1. Shimano Stratic 2500 Spinning reel with a Shimano Crucial Rod
2. Shimano Curado 200E7 Baitcaster reel with a Shimano Crucial Rod

I have been busy since I have been here almost 2 months now doing the job networking thing. But, with a full moon and a cold front passing overhead I decided to pursue a tip on a good place to fish this morning.

I have to say my new Shimano Outfits worked great! On the 1st cast I catch this 2.5lb bass! Within 15 minutes I land 6 bass between 2lbs and 3.5lbs! A few bass later I catch this 4-pounder and 5-pounder!! Within 1.5hrs I caught 13 bass between 2lbs and 5lbs. 

Ok, so I didn't catch them in a kayak, but missed everyone down there (as well as the great kayak fishing), so I wanted to say, "Hi!" I am glad to be back close to my family and my wife's family, especially my dad who is in poor health. (He is why we chose to move to the Memphis area in July.)



I don't have a place to store a kayak where I live, but kept major kayak fishing equipment. Mark (Need2fish) kept some stuff that I didn't have a chance to sell before I moved. I want to sell the following as a package. All this new would be $150. Some of this stuff is well used, but I will sell all for only $40. 

Marine Cooler
Floating Bucket
Bait Bucket with Aerator
SUV Rack Pads
2 types of 321fish fish rulers
Kayak light
King Wire (tube)
Spanish Wire (tube)
80lb Ande pink line (works great for leaders)
Butterfly jig
Mann's Stretch 30 plug
A few other lures
PM me if you are interested. 

BTW, now that I have moved, I can say that I caught the 2 winning redfish at 3MB. But, the BIG bulls should be easy to catch getting into November. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Great to hear from you...............

Robin


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I will buy it all


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

It is yours ycanti. Just contact Need2fish and pay him.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

gottafish said:


> BTW, now that I have moved, I can say that I caught the 2 winning redfish at 3MB. But, the BIG bulls should be easy to catch getting into November. Good luck! :thumbup:


3mb? really? :whistling: 

Great to hear from you. You should jump into the mix on the KBF freshwater challegnes. Them some nice bass.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure we could drop you on the north pole and you'd catch fish. Good to hear from you! 

Barrett


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If ycanti decides not to get it I would like a shot
Thanks


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Kreg the bass fishing takes me back in time... I know you miss yak fishing!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Great to hear from ya Kreg....Aww yes bass fishing was my first love many years ago when I lived in central florida. We sure miss ya.... hope you can make it in May!!!!!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I was SO wanting to make it down there this week for our fall break! But, since that won't work, it may be next May or June.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Those were some great bass. Good hearing from ya.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

fishing gear is sold pending pickup by ycanti


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I still have Kreg's Fishing Gear (Last picture in the first post on this thread). It hasn't sold yet so let me know if you are interested and can come by and pick it up. $40


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Man, I totally forGot. I will put the money in the mail today.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok - when can you come by and pick it up? 
just give me a call 850-207-2151 and let me know. I'll be around all week and weekend.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey need2fish, nice meeting you and thank you


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for taking care of this for me Mark! 

I went a couple other times since with some nice fish, but no big numbers of fish. It was full moon time again today, so I hit the same spot and caught 11, but they ran smaller with the exception of this 7-pounder!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Kreg,now that's a BASS !!!

Robin


----------

